
The 2010 Census: Will your answers stay private? (2010) - dictum
https://www.csmonitor.com/Commentary/Opinion/2010/0324/The-2010-Census-Will-your-answers-stay-private
======
neltnerb
Fascinating, I wonder how much stuff like this was intended to pressure
vulnerable populations into not filling it out. The argument is good, and
convincing, but I wonder about the intentions.

